# Define your taste in Music with 5 bands



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)

NO VIDEOS. 
JUST THE NAMES OF THE BANDS/ARTISTS


Moloko
Backstreet Boys
Incognito
Daft Punk
Grand Funk
Thanks for your time!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm just realizing now that this should've been posted in Books, Music, TV & Movies.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 12, 2020)

do they have to differ in genre?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> do they have to differ in genre?


Whatever defines your taste, buddy.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 12, 2020)

Not in any order.... 

Prodigy
Ultrasonic 
Foo fighters 
Oasis
Happy Mondays


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 12, 2020)

1. Linkin Park
2. Trust Company
3. Bullet For My Valentine
4. Asking Alexandria
5. Limp Bizkit

yes i know i mostly listen to Rockish mostly Metal music xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

This is almost harder than the desert island discs thread the other month.

Black Sabbath. No ifs, ands or buts for this one. 50 years since the first album and people are still wishing they sound like it when they make stuff.
Tom Waits. Dude is a legend for a reason.
Judge Dread, though I would sub this for any kind of piss take punk (so Toy Dolls) and possibly some punk in general (I do like some GG Allin and Dead Kennedys). Though do I go as far as to include Frank Zappa in that? Not least of all because quiz me on Frank Zappa like those on the rest of the list and I will fail hard. Hopefully I can also include some psychobilly in with that one but that is close enough to punk that I am OK if not.
Korpiklaani. I see them pretty much every year I can so I kind of have to include it.
Dr Feelgood. Not a throwaway fifth answer but almost feels like it, even if they are on almost any playlist of mine.

Except that does not really cover things. Going through my music folder then I have various bits of classical and neoclassical, and the last CD I bought was a Therion CD (they are a metal band that often plays with an orchestra). Last songs added to music collection include some hard bass just because I found it amusing, and I have plenty of piss take remixes for the same reason Biggie Smalls featuring Thomas the Tank engine is something I actually listen to. Give or take some of Judge Dread I have not even included reggae. At the same time I have not covered my general dislike of ballads. Any of those do a ballad (and many of those have) and I am not interested.

Basically I think I like technical proficiency in music/instruments (that I did not previously make a nod towards Tom Morello, guitarist in Rage Against the Machine, troubling me here), in lyrics (and taking the piss is one of the highest forms of this as far as I am concerned, though stories/settings from Tom Waits is probably as good as it gets), and usually find it in older rock and folk metal, with the occasional bit of punk thrown in. There are also some outright classics that percolate around in my brain as well, though they might fall under piss take.

I suppose with all that then you probably would not be surprised by anything in my music collection, other than absences (if I only ever hear Deep Purple on a radio again I won't care, and they are far from the only "legends" with that status).


----------



## Fawe (Nov 13, 2020)

Ween
Teen Suicide
Haus Arafna
Pink Floyd
Infected Mushroom


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2020)

- KISS (Except the last "Configuration")
- Status Quo (Every "Configuration")
- Iron Maiden (Every "Configuration")
- Deep Purple (only Mark II)
- Creedence Clearwater Revival (1967 - 1971)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 23, 2020)

Suleputer
Suleputer
Suleputer
Suleputer
Suleputer

wait a minute that's a record label


----------



## Joom (Nov 26, 2020)

Jeez, this is tough. My tastes are all over the board, and highly depend on my mood. I listen to everything from technical death metal to hard dance floor stompers to smooth jazz to crunchy groove tracks to underground trap. I just like when a melody can grab me and speaks to the mindset I'm currently in, so genres don't really mean much. I follow over 300 artists on Spotify if that tells you anything.

In Flames
Psyclon Nine
311
Dr. Phunk
Istasha the Scrub


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2020)

1. The Clash
2. Blur
3. Pearl Jam
4. Big Audio Dynamite 
5. Faith No More


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 26, 2020)

not bands, but rappers:
Lil Darkie
Eminem
EGOVERT
Busdriver
Tech N9ne


----------



## RobXcore (Nov 26, 2020)

1.System of a Down
2.Linkin Park
3.Aphex Twin
4.Trapt(main vocalist is an asshole tho)
5.Limp Bizkit


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Nov 26, 2020)

1. Akeos
2. Subject 31
3. SVDDEN DEATH
4. Kortori
5. Virtual Riot


----------



## SG854 (Nov 26, 2020)

Backstreet Boys
Nsync
BTS
Justin Bieber 
Will Smith


----------



## mike087 (Nov 26, 2020)

30 seconds to mars
savage garden
backstreet boys
one republic
my chemical romance


----------



## Joom (Nov 26, 2020)

CPG said:


> not bands, but rappers:
> Lil Darkie
> Eminem
> EGOVERT
> ...


Sweet, another Darkie fan. I love Spider Gang.


----------



## Fawe (Nov 26, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Backstreet Boys
> Nsync
> BTS
> Justin Bieber
> Will Smith


You sir, have a _fantastic_ taste in music.


----------



## Deleted-546533 (Dec 22, 2020)

1) Feeder - my username is a lyric from a song of theirs, heh.
2) Stereophonics
3) Fatboy Slim (**insert the famous WBCN caller quote here about him being a one-man band**)
4) The Darkness
5) Deacon Blue

I think the pattern is mostly British glam metal and pop-/rock to be fair. I also like some electronic music (mostly that with 'aesthetical' quality to it) and also some shoegaze, reggae, punk and grunge also come to mind too.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 22, 2020)

Laura Pausini
Frank Sinatra
Radiohead
Hoobastank
Nickelback


----------



## mathew77 (Dec 22, 2020)

Bulat Okudzhava
Alexander Brandon
Sergei Lemeshev
Blues Traveler
Maximum the Hormone


----------



## arjunpatel (Jan 7, 2021)

1. Iron Maiden (Alot of people dislike the Blaze era but i like it since its the darkest there ever going to get)

2. Al-Namrood (Saudi Arabia's  Only Black Metal Band )
https://www.learnguitarmalta.com/black-metal-saudi-arabia-can-learn-al-namrood-meaning-life/#:~:text=Music, all sorts of music, is frowned upon,quality record after another while actually living there.

3. Dio (all of his many Bands but i would start with this if you've never heard of him.)

4. Sojourner (Just amazing)

5. Summoning (Just amazing and its based on middle earth so that's a + for me)


----------



## Milenko (Jan 7, 2021)

Dylan
Dylan
Dylan
Dylan
And Dylan


----------



## Jayro (Jan 7, 2021)

Three Days Grace
Celldweller
Blackpink
Icon For Hire
Tom MacDonald

These are my personal "go-to" groups when I wanna jam out at home, or on the go.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 7, 2021)

Christopher Cross
Wolfmother
Shinedown
Stone Sour
Iron Savior


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

If you haven't heard of any of the names below, assume it's from Japan:

Perfume
WEDNESDAY CAMPANELLA

PAELLAS
Yorushika

ZUTOMAYO


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2021)

Does it have to be bands?
Can't it be genres?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 7, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Does it have to be bands?
> Can't it be genres?


hey i did rappers which isn't in the name, sure?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2021)

CPG said:


> hey i did rappers which isn't in the name, sure?



Rapcore :c


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Jan 7, 2021)

1. Metallica 
2. NOFX 
3. Sopor Aeternus & The Ensemble of Shadows 
4. blink-182 
5. Portishead


----------



## Seliph (Jan 7, 2021)

Rory Ferreira and his various projects
Marina and the Diamonds
Dorian Electra
Weatherday
Backxwash

I could easily put a ton of different artists on that list.
Also I like 100 Gecs lol
One of my favorite genres is (as Spotify puts it) called Escape Room music which is a funny and weird genre name but it's pretty dope


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 7, 2021)

Metallica
The Pretty Reckless
Ice Nine Kills

Aerosmith
Barenaked Ladies
This just gives the general range of what I like. There's far too many bands that I listen to frequently to list them all here. I generally skew to the heavier side of rock, but the milder/middling side of metal.


----------



## TheJeweler (Jan 7, 2021)

1. Daft Punk
2. My Chemical Roamnce
3. Jack Stauber
4. Black Kids
5. DROPKIX


----------



## XDel (Jan 7, 2021)

KRS-ONE
Download
Claude Debussy
Kraftwerk
Pink Floyd
?


----------



## GammaPrime (Feb 23, 2021)

This may not only define my tastes, but maybe hint at my age.  Here goes!
*NSYNC
SWV
Will Smith
Bobby Brown
Destiny's Child


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2021)

GammaPrime said:


> This may not only define my tastes, but maybe hint at my age.  Here goes!
> *NSYNC
> SWV
> Will Smith
> ...


Lol we're probably the same age dude.

Edit: NOPE! I'm 10 years younger


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 23, 2021)

GammaPrime said:


> This may not only define my tastes, but maybe hint at my age.  Here goes!
> *NSYNC
> SWV
> Will Smith
> ...


 I'm 32 and kinda relate.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2021)

No Doubt/Gwen Stefani
Three Days Grace
Set it Off
Fall Out Boy
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
Oops I never grew out of the 90/00s punk-alt rock phase


----------



## Jayro (Feb 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> No Doubt/Gwen Stefani
> Three Days Grace
> Set it Off
> Fall Out Boy
> ...


90's and 2000's music was BASED. Still my favorite decades in music, before it got stupid.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh my God this is really hard.  In rough order 1-5


Camping in Alaska
Nirvana
Finch
Deftones
The Dillinger Escape Plan



Jayro said:


> 90's and 2000's music was BASED. Still my favorite decades in music, before it got stupid.


Easily a golden age.  Things only fell off after that in my book


----------



## Nomi20 (Feb 23, 2021)

Elton John
Billy Joel
Dave Rodgers
Maurizio De Jorio
Clara Moroni


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2021)

Can't do it. I got my ears into too many different genres.


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 23, 2021)

My Chemical Romance 
Architects 
Parkway Drive 
Twenty One Pilots 
Deaf Havana


----------



## GaiusSavarin (Feb 23, 2021)

Linkin Park
Fall Out Boy
Wowaka
BUMP OF CHICKEN
Shoji Meguro


----------



## Minox (Feb 23, 2021)

Pain
Turmion Kätilöt
Bomfunk MC's
Scooter
Alan Aztec


A bit of a floating mix of genres, but I guess that's what my music taste is like


----------



## Issac (Feb 23, 2021)

Envy
Tyler the Creator
Kero Kero Bonito
Daft Punk
Bright Eyes

A really mixed bag, but I could've added so many more bands - yet I thought this was a good selection to get the width of my taste.

also, @Minox, I found a Swedish band that reminds me so much of envy, with Swedish lyrics! *happy* (and a bit of "suffocate for fuck sake" in there as well).
"Vi som älskade varandra så mycket - kontakt" <- recommended


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

Chary said:


> No Doubt/Gwen Stefani
> Three Days Grace
> Set it Off
> Fall Out Boy
> ...


Mmmm Cody Carson I certainly wouldn't say no to if you get what I mean


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 23, 2021)

1. Megadeth                  2. Metallica [earlier times]
 3. Staind [earlier times]  4. Linkin Park
 5. Disturbed                  6. Creed
 7. AC/DC                      8. Nickleback
 9. Nirvana                    10. Talking Heads
11. Queen                    12. MJ
13. David Bowie            14.Garth Brooks
15. Brooks n Dunn        16.Brad Paisley
17. Neil Young              18. Fleetwood Mac
19. Beethoven, Mozart, Me

Only to name a few that defines ME


----------



## djpannda (Feb 23, 2021)

...one name..The Cordettes.. Love me some *SANDMAN* !


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> 1. Megadeth                  2. Metallica [earlier times]
> 3. Staind [earlier times]  4. Linkin Park
> 5. Disturbed                  6. Creed
> 7. AC/DC                      8. Nickleback
> ...


Nice to see Talking Heads on someone's list. Pointless fact David Byrne was born about 2 miles away from where I stay lol.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Feb 23, 2021)

Thyrfing
Emperor
Death
Raubtier
Hunok or Antimateria (both describe my taste but I can't choose between the two)


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2021)

do you need to ask, just look at my avatar -- one of the greatest albums of all time.

pink floyd,
the beatles,
the monkees,
the who,
the doors

this is the song that a lot of people have mentioned to me from that album (my avatar):



I also saw Roger Waters of floyd in concert four years ago:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

godreborn said:


> do you need to ask, just look at my avatar -- one of the greatest albums of all time.
> 
> pink floyd,
> the beatles,
> ...



Nice to see The Monkees make someone's list. Porpoise Song is one of the most underrated songs ever.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2021)

godreborn said:


> do you need to ask, just look at my avatar -- one of the greatest albums of all time.
> 
> pink floyd,
> the beatles,
> ...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Nice to see The Monkees make someone's list. Porpoise Song is one of the most underrated songs ever.



I used to watch them on screen gems network along with the partridge family.  I loved David Cassidy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I saw the Monkees as well in concert:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I saw the Monkees when Peter Tork was still alive.  unfortunately, it was after Davy Jones passed.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Also I like 100 Gecs lol


Based


----------



## SG854 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> No Doubt/Gwen Stefani
> Three Days Grace
> Set it Off
> Fall Out Boy
> ...


Ha Ha all those bands that was my emo phase music. 

Add to that panic at the disco, paramore, my chemical romance, green day, foo fighters, thirty seconds to mars, green day, white strips, killers, AFI.... and the list goes on and on

I don't listen to these bands much anymore though. I do go back from time to time to have a re listen. 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hanafuda said:


> Can't do it. I got my ears into too many different genres.


As a 71 yr old Puerto Rican man I agree there's too many good songs from all generes I am not stuck on 5 bands. Too many songs get pumped out every year I am struggling to keep up.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 1, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Ha Ha all those bands that was my emo phase music.


The emo phase was never meant to be outgrown!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

Lili uzi vert(not a band but whatever)
Death grips
100 gecs(yeah I have really shitty music taste)
Two door cinema club
Still woozy(once again not a band but who cares)


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)

My Chemical Romance
All Time Low
Pierce the Veil
Flyleaf
Evanescence


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Lili uzi vert(not a band but whatever)
> Death grips
> 100 gecs(yeah I have really shitty music taste)
> Two door cinema club
> Still woozy(once again not a band but who cares)


They gunna kill uzi vert and harvest that Mind Stone off his forehead.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 10, 2021)

Of Monsters and Men
blink-182
The Beatles
Vampire Weekend
AJR


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> They gunna kill uzi vert and harvest that mind Stone off his forehead.


it's 24 million dollars, think of all the useful things for the world he could have done with that kind of money


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> it's 24 million dollars, think of all the useful things for the world he could have done with that kind of money


I would've wasted that on video games, not very useful


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Ghost
Zeal & Ardor
AFI
Placebo
Muse


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> They gunna kill uzi vert and harvest that Mind Stone off his forehead.


Me getting my 24 mil:


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Mar 10, 2021)

Scar Symmetry
Anthrax
Testament
Megadeth
Metallica


----------



## boot3 (Aug 21, 2021)

1. Jamiroquai
2. Amp Fiddler
3. Cornelius
4. DV-i
5. Death Grips


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 21, 2021)

boot3 said:


> Death Grips


BASEEDDDDDDDDD


----------



## boot3 (Aug 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> BASEEDDDDDDDDD


Ya gotta love weird and experimental shit, that's how I roll.


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 21, 2021)

Linkin Park
Trust Company
Metallica
Korn
Limp Bizkit
Five Finger Death Punch
Alien Ant Farm
Dangerkids
Billy Talent


----------



## Rob_Boates (Aug 31, 2021)

5 bands to define my taste in music and in no particular order

Daft Punk
Gorillaz
Drain Gang
Ween
Jpegmafia


----------



## CharlieWex (Oct 16, 2021)

1)Green day 
2) Metallica
3) Ozzy
4) Black Sabbath
5)Scorpions


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2021)

updated list:
xanakin skywok
ghostmane
teenage disaster
bruhmanegod
KIL


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 17, 2021)

AC/DC
Staind
Linkin Park
Metallica
Megadeath


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> AC/DC
> Staind
> Linkin Park
> Metallica
> Megadeath


Good choices


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 17, 2021)

Coil
Throbbing Gristle
Psychic TV
Death in June
Pink Floyd

The first 4 we're pretty easy, but I struggled a bit on the last one. Though I don't listen to the last one much anymore, it's more a representation of variety I suppose.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 17, 2021)

The Cure
Katatonia
IAMX
Swallow the Sun
Cigarettes After Sex


----------



## SG854 (Oct 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Three Days Grace
> Celldweller
> Blackpink
> Icon For Hire
> ...


+1 for Blackpink. If I were to make a Kpop list I would include Everglow and Itzzy.



AmandaRose said:


> 1. The Clash
> 2. Blur
> 3. Pearl Jam
> 4. Big Audio Dynamite
> 5. Faith No More


Nice with The Clash and Pearl Jam. Eddie Vedar is a great singer one of the better rock singers out there. I have a few of Pearl Jams albums.



CPG said:


> not bands, but rappers:
> Lil Darkie
> Eminem
> EGOVERT
> ...


Tech N9ne is definitely one of the faster rappers out there crazy good flow. Done alot of tracks with Lil Wayne and Kendrick and bunch of other rappers. Dude is a veteran in the rap game.



D34DL1N3R said:


> The Cure
> Katatonia
> IAMX
> Swallow the Sun
> Cigarettes After Sex


Love The Cure


----------



## Jayro (Oct 17, 2021)

SG854 said:


> +1 for Blackpink. If I were to make a Kpop list I would include Everglow and Itzzy.


I couldn't get into Itzzy. But I love Hyun-A and Everglow, along with AleXa.


----------



## taytwo-five (Oct 17, 2021)

yung mal
ka$hdami
quin nfn
stunna4vegas
go yayo

if yall know who even one of these ppl are, then not only do you have hood taste
but im genuinely shocked.

if we talkin strictly rock, then probs

tame impala
nirvana
metronomy
black moth super rainbow
radiohead


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 17, 2021)

1. Pink Floyd
2. Ladytron
3. Manic Street Preachers
4. Turin Brakes
5. Zero 7


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 18, 2021)

The Beatles
The Wanted
Maroon 5
Weather's
Sometimes I could go for One Republic, Aqua, and Twenty One Pilots and maybe even Silk Sonic


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 18, 2021)

I felt these have been some of the most notable mentions by others thus far:

Ween
Celldweller (although Circle of Dust has always been superior)
Portishead
Placebo
Muse
Scar Symmetry
Ladytron

The Beatles love is lost on me. To me they're one of the most highly overrated bands that have ever existed. A manufactured boy band until they took some drugs then all of a sudden they were genius? C'mon. LOL!


----------

